

Symbolic Regression using Genetic Programming - dangoldin
http://alphard.ethz.ch/gerber/approx/default.html

======
sadiq
I've spent a fair while using GP in some of my research.

If anyone's interested in more information or current applications:

<http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/~wbl/biblio/>

The above has a huge collection of papers dedicated to it and is fairly up to
date.

<http://www.genetic-programming.org/> also has a chunk of information.

~~~
dangoldin
Thanks a lot. I'm starting to get into GP and all the additional resources
help.

Do you have any suggestions for a book to read after Koza's Genetic
Programming?

